# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Zoetstoffen gevaarlijk - Artikels

## Agnes574

*Zoetstoffen in plaats van suiker*


*Weg met suiker!*
Steeds meer mensen schrappen suiker van het menu en gaan voor light. Ruim een derde van de mensen, zowel mannen als vrouwen, gebruikt wel eens een zoetstof in plaats van echte suiker. Begrijpelijk, want suikervervangers brengen geen extra kilo’s met zich mee. Maar ook voor zoetstoffen geldt dat overdaad schaadt. 


*2 Soorten zoetstof; intensieve en extensieve*
Er zijn twee soorten zoetstoffen: intensieve en extensieve.

Intensieve zoetstoffen zijn zoeter dan suiker, terwijl extensieve zoetstoffen juist minder zoet zijn. *

*Aspartaam, gebruikt in onder meer cola light, en sacharine zijn de bekendste intensieve zoetstoffen. 

*Van de extensieve zoetstoffen zijn de bekendste de zogenaamde suikeralcoholen, zoals xylitol en sorbitol. Die worden vooral gebruikt in kauwgom, snoep en producten voor diabetici. 


*Intensieve zoetstoffen*

Aspartaam
Aspartaam bevat evenveel calorieën als suiker, maar de smaak is tweehonderd maal zo sterk. Omdat aspartaam een stof bevat waaruit het menselijke lichaam een giftige stof kan vormen, wordt vaak gevreesd dat aspartaam kankerverwekkend is. 
Dat klopt niet, tenzij je er enorme hoeveelheden van inneemt. Maar wie er een gewoon voedingspatroon op nahoudt, hoeft niks te vrezen. 

Sacharine
Sacharine heeft een bittere nasmaak. Het bevat geen calorieën, en de smaak is 300 tot 500 keer zoeter dan suiker. Als je het in grote hoeveelheden neemt, is het kankerverwekkend zijn. 
In normale hoeveelheden kan sacharine geen kwaad. 

Cyclamaat
Cyclamaat is dertig keer zoeter dan suiker en levert geen energie. Het heeft een bittere nasmaak. 
Ook deze zoetstof is in grote hoeveelheden schadelijk. 
Deze zoetstof mag wel verhit worden, in tegenstelling tot bijvoorbeeld aspartaam. 

Acesulfaam K
Acesulfaam K smaakt net als suiker en heeft geen bittere nasmaak. Deze zoetstof wordt vaak gebruikt in combinatie met andere zoetstoffen . Het is 150 tot 200 keer zoeter dan suiker en bevat geen calorieën. 


*Extensieve zoetstoffen*

Sorbitol
Sorbitol komt voor in sommige fruitsoorten. Het wordt veel gebruikt in cake, konfituur en ingemaakte vruchten. Deze zoetstof levert 2,4 kilocalorieën per gram, maar is minder zoet dan suiker. 

Xylitol
Xylitol is gemaakt van berkenhout. Het komt vooral voor in tandpasta, kauwgom en natuurlijke producten. Xylitol gaat tandbederf tegen omdat het bacteriën in de mond doodt. 
!!Pas wel op, want bij gebruik van grote hoeveelheden (40 gram of meer) kan xylitol laxerend werken. 

Fructose
Fructose wordt langzamer opgenomen dan glucose en sacharose. 
Het mag – in overleg met de diëtist – ook door diabetici gebruikt worden. 

(bron: gezondheidsnet.rnews.be)

----------


## dotito

Goed artikel trouwens Aggie,

Ik gebruik al jaren geen zoetstoffen meer, door ik enkele jaren terug een documentaire heb gezien hoe zoetjes werden gemaakt en van wat.
Ik ben met de jaren heel weinig suiker beginnen te gebruiken, en in mijn kruidenthee gebruik ik geen suiker meer.
Ja ge kent mij hé hoe natuurlijker hoe liever dat ik het heb :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

*Aspartaam een probleem zoetstof en schadelijk*

Aspartaam is een kunstmatige zoetstof die bij toeval in 1965 in de VS werd ontdekt toen men op zoek was naar een geneesmiddel tegen maagzweren 

*Chemisch*
Chemisch is het een combinatie van twee gewone aminozuren:
Asparaginezuur en Fenylaline, 
met aan het fenylaline een methanolgroep. 
Feitelijk is aspartaam een mini-eiwit of een dipeptide. 


*Verschillen*
*Aspartaam heeft een gemiddelde zoetheid die 150-200 keer zo sterk is als de zoetkracht van gewone suiker.
Een groot verschil tussen aspartaam en andere zoetstoffen is dat het de smaak van fruit en fruitaromas fel versterkt. 
In kauwgom bv blijft de fruitsmaak veel langer proefbaar wanneer aspartaam wordt gebruikt in plaats van wanneer er suiker wordt gebruikt. 

*Ingrediëntenlijst*
*Aspartaam kan in alle producten suiker vervangen, maar na een tijdje verliest het zijn
zoetkracht zodat ze niet onbeperkt houdbaar zijn. 
Wanneer er aspartaam in een voedingsmiddel zit, moet dit in de ingrediëntenlijst vermeld staan. Meestal staat er onder ;kunstmatige zoetstof; aspartaam, maar soms wordt
de handelsnaam Nutrasweet; gebruikt, maar ook E951 wijst op de aanwezigheid van aspartaam. 


*In welke producten?*
*Aspartaam wordt aan een groot deel voedingsproducten toegevoegd, zoals;
- snoep,
- zoetstoffen,
- frisdranken,
- puddingpoeder,
- ijs,
- gebak,
- yoghurt,
- jam,
- marmelade,
- vruchtenmoes,
- kauwgum en 
- vooral in producten voor diabetici en
- zelfs in geneesmiddelen zoals antibiotica en hoestsiropen. 


*Kankerverwekkend effect*
In 1981 werd aspartaam door de Amerikaanse Food en Drug Administration onderzocht en veilig bevonden, maar in een recent Italiaans onderzoek is een duidelijk kankerverwekkend effect aangetoond. 

Het kankerverwekkend effect zou te maken hebben met de methanol in aspartaam die in het lichaam wordt omgezet in formaldehyde en vervolgens in mierenzuur. 
Volgens deskundigen bewijst dit onderzoek dat aspartaam kankerverwekkend is in lage dosissen die vergelijkbaar zijn met wat algemeen toegelaten wordt voor menselijke consumptie. 

*Méér problemen!*
Maar aspartaam kan voor meer problemen zorgen dan alleen kanker, enkele van de 90 verschillende symptomen die veroorzaakt kunnen worden door
aspartaam zijn: 
-hoofdpijn en migraine, 
-duizeligheid, 
-misselijkheid, 
-gevoelloosheid, 
-krampachtige bewegingen van de spieren, 
-gewichtstoename, 
-uitslag, 
-depressie, 
-vermoeidheid, 
-irritatie, 
-hartkloppingen, 
-slapeloosheid, 
-gezichtsproblemen,
-gehoorverlies, 
-harttrillingen, 
-ademhalingsmoeilijkheden, 
-onrustigheid, 
-onduidelijk spraakvermogen, 
-smaakverlies,
-oorsuizingen, 
-geheugenverlies en 
-gewrichtspijn. 


*Chronische ziekten*
Volgens artsen en deskundigen die de nadelige effecten bestudeerd
hebben kunnen de volgende chronische ziekten teweeggebracht of verergerd worden door het gebruik van aspartaam:
-Hersentumoren, 
-Multiple Sclerose, 
-Epilepsie, 
-CVS (chronisch vermoeidheidssyndroom) 
-Parkinson, 
-Alzheimer,
-Verstandelijke achteruitgang, 
-Lymfoom, 
-Geboortebeschadigingen, 
-Fibromygalie (een ziektetoestand die zich manifesteert
in het bewegingsapparaat en die gekenmerkt wordt door pijnen en spierstijfheid over het hele lichaam) en 
-Suikerziekte. 

Het duurde nog tot 1983 dat de zoetstof op de markt werd toegelaten. Aan het gebruik bleken nogal wat bezwaren verbonden te zijn, zoals het ontstaan van kankergezwellen bij proefdieren, maar aangezien alle onderzoeken betaald werden door het grote concern Monsanto, die Searle had overgenomen, werden negatieve testresultaten uit de
publiciteit gehouden. Nog steeds worden negatieve reacties in publicaties over de zoetstof aspartaam (NutraSweet) van zelfstandige onderzoekers krachtig ontkend door betaalde onderzoekers van Monasanto. 

bron (www.tipjetip.nl)

----------


## Agnes574

Ik zweer het ook af Do,
Baat het niet,schaadt het niet  :Wink: 
Xx Ag

----------


## Agnes574

Dit werd me per mail doorgestuurd en wil ik jullie toch niet onthouden, ookal staat er géén bronvermelding bij en kan ik het dus niet wetenschappelijk staven....


*ZOET VERGIF, EEN "MUST"OM TE LEZEN* 

"In oktober 2001 werd mijn zus erg ziek. 
Ze had maagkrampen en ze had het heel zwaar. 
Lopen was een enorme opgave. 
Ze had al haar krachten nodig om uit bed te komen, zoveel pijn had ze. 

In maart 2002 had ze al verschillende weefsel- en spierbiopsies ondergaan en had ze 24 verschillende medicaties voorgeschreven gekregen. De artsen konden niet vinden wat zij mankeerde en zij had zoveel pijn en was zo ziek dat ze wist dat ze ging sterven. 
Zij zette haar huis, bankrekeningen, levensverzekering etc. op naam van haar dochter en regelde alles voor de verzorging van haar jongere kinderen. 
Zij wilde nog een keer echt genieten en plande voor 22 maart een reisje naar Florida (voornamelijk in een rolstoel). 

Op 19 maart belde ik haar hoe de meest recente tests waren verlopen en zij zei dat men bij de tests niets had gevonden, maar dat men dacht dat ze MS had. 

Ik herinnerde me een e-mail die een vriend me gestuurd had en vroeg mijn zus of zij frisdrank Light dronk. Zij bevestigde dit en stond zelfs op het punt om een flesje open te maken. Ik raadde haar aan om te stoppen met het drinken van Light drankjes en e-mailde haar het artikel dat mijn vriend, advocaat van beroep, mij had toegestuurd. 

Mijn zus belde me binnen 32 uur na ons telefoongesprek en vertelde me dat ze gestopt was met het drinken van Light frisdrank en dat ze kon lopen. 
De spierkrampen verdwenen. Ze voelde zich nog wel geen 100%, maar wel stukken beter. 
Ze zou met dit artikel naar haar dokter gaan en me later bellen. 

Wel, ze belde me en vertelde dat haar arts verbaasd was. 
Hij zou al zijn MS- patienten bellen en navragen of zij kunstmatige zoetstof van wat voor soort dan ook gebruikten. 
Kortom, zij werd vergiftigd door het aspartaam in de Light drankjes en was letterlijk bezig dood te gaan. 

Toen zij op 22 maart in Florida aankwam, hoefde zij nog maar 1 pil te slikken en dat was een pil tegen de aspartaam-vergiftiging. Zij is goed op weg naar een compleet herstel en ZE LOOPT, geen rolstoel. Dit artikel redde haar leven." 


*Als er op een label "SUIKERVRIJ" staat :
VERGEETHET!! 
Er zit gegarandeerd ASPARTAAM in!!* 

"Ik heb verscheidene lezingen gegeven op de Wereld Milieu Conferentie over Aspartaam , op de markt gebracht als Nutrasweet en diverse andere namen . 

Tijdens een lezing door de "EPA" was bekend gemaakt dat er in 2001 in de USA een epidemie was van MS en "systemic lupus" (een het gehele gestel betreffende huidziekte). 
Het was moeilijk te bepalen welk vergif hier de oorzaak van was. 
Ik stond op en vertelde dat ik daar was om een lezing juist over dat onderwerp te geven." 


*UITLEG*
"Ik zal uitleggen waarom juist aspartaam zo gevaarlijk is. 
Als de temperatuur van deze zoetstof boven de 86? Fahrenheit (32? Celcius) komt, verandert de methylalcohol in aspartaam in formaldehyde en vervolgens in mierenzuur , dat op zijn beurt weer stofwisselingszuurvergiftiging veroorzaakt" . 

Mierenzuur is het vergif dat voorkomt in de steek van vuurmieren. 
De methanol vergiftiging lijkt heel erg veel op MS en systematische lupus . 
Heel veel mensen hebben de verkeerde diagnose gekregen. 
Ofschoon MS geen doodsvonnis betekent, is methanol vergiftiging dat wel. 

Systematische lupus komt bijna net zoveel voor als MS, vooral bij Dieet Cola en Pepsi drinkers. 
Het slachtoffer weet gewoonlijk niet dat aspartaam de boosdoener is. Hij of zij blijft het gebruiken; de Lupus wordt zodanig geïrriteerd dat het levensbedreigend kan worden!! 

*Wij hebben patienten gezien waarbij de symptomen van systematische Lupus verdwenen zodra zij geen Light drank meer gebruikten. 
*In gevallen van mensen met MS verdwijnen de meeste symptomen. 
*We hebben veel gevallen gezien waarbij het zicht terugkwam en het gehoor aanmerkelijk verbeterde. 
*Dit is ook van toepassing op gevallen van tinnitus en fybromyalgie. 

"Gedurende een lezing zei ik: "Als u aspartaam gebruikt en u lijdt aan;
* fybromyalgie, 
* krampen, 
* pijnscheuten, 
* gevoelloosheid in benen, 
* duizeligheid, 
* hoofdpijn, 
* tinnitus, 
* gewrichtspijn, 
* onverklaarbare depressie,
* angstaanvallen, 
* onduidelijk spreken, 
* vertroebeld zicht of 
* geheugenverlies, dan heeft u waarschijnlijk een aspartaam-vergiftiging." 

"Mensen stonden op gedurende mijn lezing en zeiden: ik heb sommige van deze symptomen, is het omkeerbaar?" 
JA! JA! JA!  Stop met het drinken van Light drank en wees alert op aspartaam op voedsellabels . 
Veel producten worden hiermee versterkt. 
Dit is een serieus probleem." 

"Dr. Espart (een van mijn sprekers) merkte op dat zoveel mensen symptomatisch schijnen te zijn voor MS en dat, gedurende zijn recente bezoek aan een ziekenhuis, een verpleegster hem meldde, dat 6 van haar vrienden, allemaal zware Cola Light verslaafden, allen de diagnose MS hadden gekregen. Dit kan geen toeval meer zijn". 

"Light dranken zijn geen dieetproducten . Het is een chemisch gewijzigd, veelvoudig sodium (zout) en aspartaam bevattend product, dat juist maakt dat je verlangt naar koolhydraten . Het lijkt er eerder op dat je juist meer gaat wegen. Deze producten bevatten formaldehyde , wat opgeslagen wordt in de vetcellen, vooral op de heupen en dijen . Formaldehyde is absoluut vergif en wordt voornamelijk gebruikt om lichaamsweefsel te conserveren . Veel producten die wij elke dag gebruiken bevatten deze stof, die wij niet in ons lichaam zouden moeten opslaan. "

"Dr. Roberts vermeldde in zijn lezingen dat, eenmaal verlost van de "dieetproducten" en met geen beduidende toename van oefeningen, zijn patienten een gemiddelde van 19 pond verloren gedurende een proefperiode. 
Aspartaam is vooral gevaarlijk voor diabetici . 
Wij ondervonden dat sommige artsen, die meenden dat zij een patient hadden met retinopathie, in feite te maken hadden met symptomen veroorzaakt door aspartaam. 
De aspartaam zorgt dat de bloedsuiker oncontroleerbaar wordt. 
Dientengevolge kunnen diabetici lijden aan acuut geheugenverlies tengevolge van het feit dat aspartaamzuur en phenytalaline neurotoxisch zijn als ze zonder de andere aminozuren worden genomen die nodig zijn voor een goede balans." 

Diabetes behandelen gaat helemaal over BALANS. 
Vooral bij diabetici passeert het aspartaam de bloed/hersenen grens en maakt dan de neuronen van de hersenen slechter. Het veroorzaakt dan diverse soorten van hersenbeschadiging, infarcten, depressie, manische depressie, paniek-aanvallen, oncontroleerbare woede-aanvallen!!! 

"Consumptie van aspartaam veroorzaakt deze zelfde symptomen ook bij niet-diabetici . 
Documentatie en observatie onthullen ook dat duizenden kinderen met de diagnose ADD en ADHD een complete omslag kregen in hun gedrag als deze chemische producten niet meer gebruikt werden. Zogenaamde gedragsveranderende medicijnen (Ritalin e.a.) zijn niet meer langer nodig . De waarheid is dat ze eigenlijk in de eerste plaats nooit nodig waren. De meeste van deze kinderen werden dagelijks "vergiftigd" met juist het voedsel dat "beter voor hen zou zijn dan suiker"."

----------


## Agnes574

Vervolg;

"Het vermoeden bestaat ook dat de aspartaam in duizenden pallets met Coke en Pepsi Light drank, die gedronken werd door mannen en vrouwen in de Golfoorlog, gedeeltelijk schuld heeft aan het wel bekende "Golfoorlog syndroom"." 

Dr. Roberts waarschuwt dat het geboortegebreken kan veroorzaken, zoals verstandelijke handicaps , als het gebruikt wordt gedurende de tijd van conceptie of de zwangerschap . 

Kinderen lopen vooral het risico van neurologische kwalen en zouden NOOIT kunstmatige zoetstof moeten krijgen. Er zijn verscheidene gevallen bekend van kinderen die lijden aan epileptische aanvallen en andere neurologische storingen die rechtstreeks veroorzaakt worden door het gebruik van dit dodelijke vergif. 

Hierin ligt het probleem. Er was een hoorzitting van het Congres waar grote bezwaren werden ingediend tegen het gebruik van aspartaam.Sinds deze hoorzitting zijn er nog twee gevolgd en nog steeds is er nog niets aan gedaan. De medicijnen en chemische lobbies hebben veel in de melk te brokkelen. 

Helaas is het patent van MONSANTO op aspartaam verlopen . Er zijn nu meer dan 5000 producten op de markt die dit dodelijke chemische product bevatten en er zullen er nog meer worden geintroduceerd. Iedereen wil een stukje van de "Aspartaam-cake". Ik kan u verzekeren dat Monsanto, de uitvinder van aspartaam, weet hoe dodelijk het is . 

En is het niet ironisch dat Monsanto o.a. de Amerikaanse Diabetes Vereniging, de Amerikaanse Dieet Vereniging en de Conferentie van het Amerikaanse College van Artsen sponsort? 

Dit is onlangs aan het licht gebracht in de New York Times. Bovengenoemde organisaties kunnen geen kritiek leveren of hun link met Monsanto bekend maken, omdat zij geld krijgen van de voedselindustrie en achter hun producten moeten staan. 

Senator Howard Metzenbaum schreef en presenteerde een wetsontwerp, dat men labelwaarschuwingen moest aanbrengen op producten die aspartaam bevatten, vooral voor wat betreft zwangere vrouwen, kinderen en babies. Het wetsontwerp zou ook onafhankelijke studies moeten instellen over de bekende gevaren en de bestaande problemen bij de bevolking betreffende aanvallen, veranderingen in de hersenen, neurologische veranderingen en gedragssymptomen." 

Het wetsontwerp werd afgewezen. 

Het is bekend dat de machtige medicijnen en chemische lobbies hier verantwoordelijk voor zijn door de "honden" van ziekte en dood los te laten op een argeloos en ongeïnformeerd publiek. 

Wel,bent u nu geïnformeerd??? 

U HEEFT HET RECHT OM DIT TE WETEN!!! 

PRINT DIT VERHAAL A.U.B. EN/OF E-MAIL HET AAN UW FAMILIE EN VRIENDEN 
ZIJ HEBBEN OOK HET RECHT OM DIT TE WETEN!!!!!!

----------


## dotito

Dit verhaal kan ik nl ook bevestigen, heb het een paar weken geleden gehoord bij onze coach van de weight wachters.

----------


## ikke64

Een ander probleem is dat veel mensen hoofd pijn van bepaalde zoetstoffen krijgen.

En xylitol laxerend. Toen ik begin dit jaar stopte met roken at ik 6 tot 8 kauwgommetjes met deze zoetstof. Verder vermeiden we ivm bovenstaand al jaren zoveel mogelijk alle zoetstoffen. Wetend dat stoppen met roken laxerend werkt had ik het nog niet zo snel in de gaten, tot ik de tip over xylitol kreeg. Ik ben over gegaan naar andere kauwgom en de diarree was binnen 24 uur over!!!!

Gr Ikke

----------


## ben0911

Aspartaam is een vervelende zoetmaker.
Beter is om te proberen steeds minder suiker te gaan nemen.
Koffie en thee zonder mag geen probleem zijn.
Cola gewoon wat minder nemen.

Hoe was het ook al weer? Matigheid?

----------


## Hypoliet

Men heeft het hier vooral over aspartaam, maar hoe zit het met tagatesse een product van Damhert op basis van tagatose. Kan dat ook verschijnelen uitlokken zoals myofibralgie, spierkrampen, tintelingen, pijnscheuten, gevoelloosheid enz?

----------


## Luuss0404

*D-Tagatose*
D-tagatose is een natuurlijke suiker uit melk, waarin het in zeer minieme dosis voorkomt. Het is een linksdraaiende suiker, met een zoetkracht van 92 percent van gewone suiker. Het heeft nagenoeg geen invloed op de suikerspiegel in het bloed en kan dus een zegen zijn voor diabeten. Het patent erop is nu Belgisch, het werd verworven door Nutrilab.
D-tagatose wordt gemaakt uit lactose, of melksuiker via een scheikundig proces. In een eerste stap wordt de lactose gehydroliseerd tot glucose en galactose. In de tweede stap wordt de galactose door isomerisatie omgezet in D-tagatose door het toevoegen van calcium hydroxide. De D-tagatose wordt dan gezuiverd door demineralisatie en chromatografie. Het uiteindelijke product is dan voor meer dan 99 percent zuiver.
De smaak is zeer neutraal, net gewone suiker. Ook als losse suikervervanger gedraagt het zich net als gewone kristalsuiker. En ook in die vorm binnenkort in je eigen supermarkt. Tenminste, dat zou je denken...
Jammer genoeg vindt de fabrikant het, gezien de hoge kost, nodig er sucralose onder te mengen. De producten die onder het label "Tagatesse" of "Nutrilatose" (voor buiten de EU) te koop zijn, zijn dan ook een gemiste kans.
Het zal mij ook leren marketing materiaal van de fabrikant nog wat zorgvuldiger te bekijken. D-tagatose mag dan natuurlijk zijn, eens er Tagatesse op staat, spreken we hoofdzakelijk over sucralose. En dan kan je het "natuurlijk" al gauw vergeten.
*Sucralose*
Sucralose is een recent geesteskind van de industrie. Het is een zoetstof die wordt gemaakt door gecontroleerde chlorering van suiker en die 500 tot 600 maal zo zoet is als suiker. Enkele van de merknamen waaronder het veel verkocht wordt "Splenda", "Tagatesse" en "Nutrilatose". Het heeft minder bijsmaken dan sommige andere synthetische zoetmiddelen en is stabiel bij hogere temperaturen.
Wordt vooral in gebak en graanproducten gebruikt, maar ook in frisdrank, kauwgom, yoghurtjes, ijs en geneesmiddelen.
De aanvaardbare dagelijkse inname (ADI): tot 15 mg/kg lichaamsgewicht. Dit is een dosis die bij kinderen, via "light" frisdrank heel snel overschreden kan worden.
Het zou bij sommigen pseudo-allergische reacties veroorzaken, van rode huid tot netelroos, van hoofdpijn, misselijkheid, een lopende neus tot hartritmestoornissen.
_(Bron: objectief.be)_

----------


## tomass

Hallo
Sinds twee jaren heb ik af en toe last van knieen en heupen. Sinds 1 jaar doe ik regelmatig aan Atkins-dieet met daarbij veeeeeel aspartaam in allerlei producten om toch aan mijn snoepbehoeften te voldoen. Zo maakte ik eigen chocolade met aspartaam en verhitte dit samen met boter en cacoa , daarna in de koelkast en smullen maar.... Daarbij veel kaugom met aspartaam en af en toe cola light met aspartaam.... Totdat ik sinds enkele weken steeds meer klachten kreeg en sinds enkele dagen onhoudbare pijnen in mijn benen ook en vooral 's nachts. Overal: heupen, knieeen, enkels tegelijk of na elkaar. Slapen is er nog nauwelijks bij. Nu vermoed ik een aspartaamvergiftiging. (Bij de orthopeed bleken mijn botten prima en werd ik doorgestuurd naar de reumatoloog, waar ik nog heen moet.) Eerder had ik nooit problemen met dit soort dingen. Krampen in minjn bovenachterbenen kreeg ik dacht ik van Atkins: te weinig magnesium en kalk. Dat loste ik op met een supplement. Nu denk ik: zou dit alles komen door de aspartaam? Als je het verhit wordt het formaldehyde. Dagelijks jaren lang at ik van mijn eigen nietdikmakende chocolade...Nu vandaag, kon ik niet eens een kilometer lopen zonder stil te staan van de pijn. Het lijkt op etalagebenen. Wat te doen? Natuurlijk ga ik nog naar die reumatoloog, maar dat is pas over drie weken. Ik ben iemand die graag sport, maar voel me nu licht invalide. Als het zo is dat ik door aspartaam ziek ben geworden, dan moet iedereen onmiddelijk stoppen met dit rotspul!!!!

----------


## Hella

Ik gebruikte nooit geen suiker, maar wel honing in mijn thee. Zoetstoffen gebruik ik niet en van de light producten ben ik afgestapt.

Ik heb het boekje: Let op! Gevaar! Wat zit er in u eten, en sindsdien heb ik ook nog verschillende producten geschrapt waarvan ik niet eens wist dat er (gevaarlijke) zoetstoffen in zaten.

Vooral de aspartaam (Additief 951) is giftig en gewoon gevaarlijk spul. Heel goed dat er hier een toppic van is en dat men er voor gewaarschuwd kan worden.

----------


## afra1213

Met eigen ogen gezien:

Eens per 14 dagen trok het licht in een van mijn ogen weg en zag ik wazig 
Twee jaar gelopen bij oogarts, deze gaf uiteindelijk maar bloedverdunners 
omdat hij niets kon vinden en dacht dat de aders naar de ogen 
verstopt waren. 
Totdat iemand vertelde dat cola light en ook gewone 
cola de alvleesklier erg aantasten, met name bij mensen met een van 
nature zwakke alvleesklier. De alvleesklier geeft een reactie op de ogen. 
Na totaal gestopt te zijn met de cola te drinken was het probleem na 
3 maanden geheel genezen en is niet meer teruggekomen. Ik heb het vermoeden dat o.a. aspartaam de problemen veroorzaakte. 

Tweede ervaring met cola light
mijn neefje, van 14 jaar had al twee jaar rode vlekken op een van zijn benen. De dermataloog kon dit met zalfjes niet al 2 jaar niet verhelpen. 
Dit kwam uiteindelijk ook van de alvleesklier en het cola drinken. 
Na dat mijn neefje hiermee gestopt was, verdween dit probleem na 4 weken. 
Ijs-thee is ook zeer slecht voor de alvleesklier net als chips. 
Mensen stop alstublieft met cola drinken, dit is gewoon vergif 
voor de mens !

----------


## Alie66

Mooi artikel!

----------

